# I'm a reporter writing about furries and the LGBT community. Got a quote for me?



## Laureninspace (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello FurAffinity,

I'm Lauren, a reporter for the Daily Dot. I'm writing a story about the furry community. Mainly:

1) Do you think the furry community and GBLT community are interconnected? If so, why?

2) What are the main things the media gets wrong when they write stories about furries?

If you have an answer for either of these, I'd love to talk to you. You can write to me at lauren@dailydot.com, or you can respond to this thread. The only thing is, I'd like you to include your name (or pseudonym), age, location and occupation.

I really appreciate you taking the time to read this.

Best,
Lauren


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

1) No. 

2) Dog dicks and pedophiles.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 15, 2011)

I could have sworn I so something like this a year ago.

And if you were a legit reporter, you would observe the community first before hoping right in. That way you could form proper questions for a survey (not to mention conducting a proper survey).


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> 1) No.
> 
> 2) Dog dicks and pedophiles.


 are you stupid or something ???


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> are you stupid or something ???



Are you?
You must be new here. :V



HAXX said:


> I could have sworn I so something like this a year ago.
> 
> And if you were a legit reporter, you would observe the community first before hoping right in. That way you could form proper questions for a survey (not to mention conducting a proper survey).



Most reporters ask questions before observing whatever they decided to jump into to get a better understanding from another person's perspective.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 15, 2011)

Laureninspace said:


> Hello FurAffinity,
> 
> I'm Lauren, a reporter for the Daily Dot. I'm writing a story about the furry community. Mainly:
> 
> ...


 hi there nice to meet you... well i dont come from the usa as i am living in serbia so i hope its kk for dailydot

1 well a bit confused about this one but i try my best.. yea i think they are interconnected

2 the media gets wrong as they are not told that the furry fandom is a big popularity contest and some elitist furries as they are some stuck up furries...

age 32
location serbia belgrade
occupation police officer


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> hi there nice to meet you... well i dont come from the usa as i am living in serbia so i hope its kk for dailydot
> 
> 1 well a bit confused about this one but i try my best.. yea i think they are interconnected
> 
> ...




.....
facepalm.jpg


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2011)

The biggest connection between the LGBT community and the furry fandom is that being a furry is gay.


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2011)

Also I am the official Furry Fandom spokesman.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 15, 2011)

1) no. There may be a large presence of LGBT members in the fandom, but LGBT and Furry are two separate groups. Not to mention that one is a life-time orientation part of one's self permanently, while the other is a fandom, hobby, or community one can later discover or even quit. 

2) That it's a fetish, when the truth is that it's a fandom. The sexuality is actually the minority within the fandom.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2011)

We're really not something to write about. Ever.

People have tried, it's always met with ridicule.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

Corto said:


> Also I am the official Furry Fandom spokesman.



No you aren't. You are not a Cockroach AND you are not wearing a labcoat. :V


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 15, 2011)

Corto said:


> Also I am the official Furry Fandom spokesman.


 actually no one is.. all furries are so we all welcome to talk to anyone about subjects..


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> We're really not something to write about. Ever.
> 
> People have tried, it's always met with ridicule.



I think in this case it might be...I glanced at the link and a lot of the articles are twitter, talking about the "drink my own piss" meme, stuff happening on youtube, and so on. It seems more like "this exists on the internet. some thoughts" in which case Furry is about as interesting as talking about twitter.



jansrnovic said:


> actually no one is.. all furries are so we all welcome to talk to anyone about subjects..


That was a joke. Try not to take everything so seriously.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 15, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> actually no one is.. all furries are so we all welcome to talk to anyone about subjects..



FYIAS

Also shush you- you get no humor in any of the post and you take the fandom too SRS...

IT IS NOW DRESS LIKE A SERGAL DAY AND DANCE AROUND NAKED!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

I am an apostage mage possessed by the spirit of Justice that turns into a demon of Vengance.

I KEEEEL U ALL!!


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> actually no one is.. all furries are so we all welcome to talk to anyone about subjects..



The furry fandom is not communist >:C


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 15, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> The furry fandom is not communist >:C


Good thing the fandom isnt communist, then I'd have to share all my money with the broke furries. :v


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 15, 2011)

all furries are independent and individual


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> all furries are independent and individual




No sir. Not even close. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 15, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> all furries are independent and individual


Foxes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2011)

Well pish.

No, furries have nothing to do with the LGBT community. Any furries who say that are best avoided. Seriously.

For negative aspects, ask furries that think the LGBT community are interconnected what they think being a furry is all about. Everything you hear is probably a misconception. The furry fandom is mostly about enjoying nice art featuring anthropomorphic animal characters alike to those made by Disney or in books like Redwall, and furries produce things such as art, mascot suits, etc as a hobby. They often design characters of their own and ask/pay other people to produce art/stories/etc of them. Everything else such as cyber-sex, zoophilia, fursuit sex, and other gross things fall into a different kettle of fish. Sadly, the furry fandom is very open and accepting, so much that even the most pathetic lifeforms become part of the community and project a pretty sad image, the kind that makes you wonder if it falls into LGBT.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2011)

Laureninspace said:


> 2) What are the main things the media gets wrong when they write stories about furries?



Thinking that it's worth writing a story about


----------



## BRN (Sep 15, 2011)

Not all zoophiles are furries, but all furries are zoophiles.

Wait, other way round


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2011)

> The furry fandom is not communist >:C


No, it's a dictatorship, and I am the dictator.

LITTLE KNOWN FACTS ABOUT THE COMMUNITY YOU MAY INCLUDE IN YOUR ARTICLE:
-"Furry" is not purely a sexual fetish. 
-However, to be officialy a part of the "furry fandom" you must have sex at least once while wearing an animal suit. 
-Homosexuals are actually a relatively small part of the fandom. I can't remember the exact data, but I think it was something like "20% of furries are gay, 40% are bi, 40% are straight, and 99% are insane".
-Defining a "furry" is actually quite hard, because it covers lots of stuff, from anthropomorphic-animal enthusiasts, artists, sexual fetishists, and people that watched "The Lion King" a lot as kids. Hence why we implemented the "must have sex in a fursuit" rule. Makes things much easier. 
-There are many "famous" furries. For example, Fred Durst and Al Pacino are both self-proclaimed furries. A lot of others work in the show industry, writing for shows such as "Glee" and "CSI". 
-The "Furry Fandom" is a recent name. It was originally called the "Wolfmann-Spezialisierungsprogramm" and actually consisted on a German project to create animal-human hybrids to fight in the eastern front during WWII. Most of the scientists surrendered to allied authorities after the war and went on to turn the fandom into what we know today. 

Feel free to quote me on this.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well pish.
> 
> No, furries have nothing to do with the LGBT community. Any furries who say that are best avoided. Seriously.
> 
> For negative aspects, ask furries that think the LGBT community are interconnected what they think being a furry is all about. Everything you hear is probably a misconception. The furry fandom is mostly about enjoying nice art featuring anthropomorphic animal characters alike to those made by Disney or in books like Redwall, and furries produce things such as art, mascot suits, etc as a hobby. They often design characters of their own and ask/pay other people to produce art/stories/etc of them. Everything else such as cyber-sex, zoophilia, fursuit sex, and other gross things fall into a different kettle of fish. Sadly, the furry fandom is very open and accepting, so much that even the most pathetic lifeforms become part of the community and project a pretty sad image, the kind that makes you wonder if it falls into LGBT.


 you missed out one thing that furry is a popularity thing... there are many stuck furry artists and suiters..


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2011)

I can appreciate that there might actually be an interesting story behind all this, but the "media misrepresentation" angle has been done to death. What are your objectives with this piece?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> you missed out one thing that furry is a popularity thing... there are many stuck furry artists and suiters..



And you fail to realise that people become popular for a REASON. The "stuck" artists are on the right track, but you gotta remember, becoming popular is not an overnight process. It could take years for some.


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2011)

MORE FACTOIDS!

-Being a furry is penalized by death in the Arab League nations.
-A furry can live for up to three weeks without food, but will die after two days without water. 
-Furaffinity is hosted in servers provided by the NRA.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And you fail to realise that people become popular for a REASON. The "stuck" artists are on the right track, but you gotta remember, becoming popular is not an overnight process. It could take years for some.


no one that is a so called popufur... is on right track.. plus most are stupid anyway... bleh i hate that word popufur..


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> no one that is a so called popufur... is on right track.. plus most are stupid anyway... bleh i hate that word popufur..



You don't really get it, do you? I'm gonna ask you to read my post again and think about it for a little longer this time around.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You don't really get it, do you? I'm gonna ask you to read my post again and think about it for a little longer this time around.


 thats because i disagree with what you saying..


----------



## Laureninspace (Sep 15, 2011)

Aden said:


> I can appreciate that there might actually be an interesting story behind all this, but the "media misrepresentation" angle has been done to death. What are your objectives with this piece?



My hypothesis was that the furry community, which is frequently marginalized, is more accepting of the GBLT community than most geek fandoms. 

As for media misrepresentation, that question's for me, not my article. I always ask that when I'm writing about a new community because I don't want to fall into any traps or stereotypes.


----------



## Laureninspace (Sep 15, 2011)

HAXX said:


> I could have sworn I so something like this a year ago.
> 
> And if you were a legit reporter, you would observe the community first before hoping right in. That way you could form proper questions for a survey (not to mention conducting a proper survey).



Thanks for the advice. If you have any doubt that I am who I say I am, I suggest googling my name -- Lauren Rae Orsini. As to your second piece of advice, I'm looking for personal stories, not numbers.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

Laureninspace said:


> My hypothesis was that the furry community, which is frequently marginalized, is more accepting of the GBLT community than most geek fandoms.



It is and it mostly comes down to a more psychological reason to why it is than anything else. It all starts with the unwritten rule of acceptance...which is also the fandom's Achillies' heel when it comes to the more "Controversial" issues that have been brought about in the fandom. Furries are slowly growing out of it. 



> As for media misrepresentation, that question's for me, not my article. I always ask that when I'm writing about a new community because I don't want to fall into any traps or stereotypes.



The whole general consensus with the fandom is just "fans of Anthropomorphic art and literature". It's hard to avoid stereotypes about the fandom, especially when the members let it slip once in awhile. People also forget what it is to them does not mean it is the same for the rest of the populace.


----------



## Laureninspace (Sep 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The whole general consensus with the fandom is just "fans of Anthropomorphic art and literature". It's hard to avoid stereotypes about the fandom, especially when the members let it slip once in awhile.



That's what I thought. It was really hard to find a definition, but based on my furry friends, that seems to be the thing everyone has in common.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

Laureninspace said:


> That's what I thought. It was really hard to find a definition, but based on my furry friends, that seems to be the thing everyone has in common.


\

There's no real "Definition" for the fandom, except what people make out of it and say...which can be skewed depending on who you are talking to. But most go by the "Fans of anthro art, films, and book" just because it is easier to say and people get the general idea....well...most do.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2011)

You'll have to forgive the squabbling; FAF is like that



Laureninspace said:


> My hypothesis was that the furry community, which is frequently marginalized, is more accepting of the GBLT community than most geek fandoms.



I would say that's pretty accurate, though trying to figure out exactly why is a tough question. Obviously a more marginalized and ostracized group is going to be more accepting of others because they know what rejection for arbitrary reasons is like, therefore they'll be less likely to pass it on - kind of like how people that have worked in a restaurant are the mos polite restaurant patrons. 

But, of course, there are a slew of other possible contributing reasons. Typing some out would be a giant essay and I don't much feel like doing that on my phone, so maybe later. 



> As for media misrepresentation, that question's for me, not my article. I always ask that when I'm writing about a new community because I don't want to fall into any traps or stereotypes.



Sounds good. I'm assuming you're casting your lines across a bunch of different forums/communities, so you're going to get a lot of "the media says we're pervs but we're not!" But honestly? The fandom is definitely not as perfect and clean as a lot of furries that take it upon themselves to represent the rest of us would have you believe. It's a big, multifaceted, weird amalgamation of a group, and trying to generalize a viewpoint into being "true" or "false" would be doing everyone a disservice.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 15, 2011)

Laureninspace said:


> Thanks for the advice. If you have any doubt that I am who I say I am, I suggest googling my name -- Lauren Rae Orsini. As to your second piece of advice, I'm looking for personal stories, not numbers.


Because I have a definite way to ensure you are that said individual...because I surely care about who you are. As for personal stories, I still think there is a better way of getting information. A survey doesn't have to mean a field for numbers (aka text based fields). Anyhow, you asked for opinions, not stories, about how two communities were related.

From what I have seen, the GBLT community latches on to the furry community rather than vice-versa. As stated above, many people in the furry community are very receptive of others.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 15, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> age 32
> location serbia belgrade
> occupation police officer



Just because the police keep knocking on your door and asking you to give back those poor children again, doesn't make you a police officer. Neither does "helping police with their enquires".


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2011)

Honestly trying to talk about the fandom is a bit like trying to sum up the population of a country. "all Englishmen are uptight and polite" well no. Some are certainly, but not all. It's the same with furries and their subgroups. Sometimes fursuiters are given a lot of attention, but they are a minority in the fandom. Even with subgroups everyone isn't in it for the same reason. Looking at suits again, some might do it to feel closer to their fursona, but many others do it as a way to make others happy without any association to another personality. 
Some might be in the fandom for the art, others for the people, some for the fetish side, or a combination of things. Really the only way to accurately portray the fandom is to note that it is almost impossible to sum up. 

As for the LGBT thing. I think it is in part that the fandom is generally accepting, or was more so in the past, and now it is part acceptance, and part that there is at least a known presence of the LGBT community and furries are able to interact with these individuals without a stigma, which shows that the LGBT is made up of normal people.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 15, 2011)

Smeldge is now our ambassador.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 15, 2011)

Fuck yes.

The furry fandom is only accepting of LGBT types because they have compromising photographs of us, and if we don't accept them, they'll post them to our Facebooks.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Smeldge is now our ambassador.


May God have mercy o-

err- Congrats on the appointment!


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

From my personal perspective, the LGBT individuals find a semi-safe haven in the furry community because of the diversity in ideologies present. And while the media has a nasty habit of focusing on the sexual kinks of the community, truth be told we're just willing to accept people who may share somewhat different view points. 

As for the media slant. It'd be wrong to deny that the sexual aspects of our fandom don't interweave themselves. They exist. But they're not nearly as widespread as would otherwise be believed. The majority of furries enjoy living via their fursonas on forums and via cheap commissioned art or maybe by wearing a tail sometime. Very few people would ever think of doing anything more than that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

OP if I had to summarize it there is no general consensus cause if you want to knitpick the furry fandom has like twenty subfandoms and those subfandoms have subfandoms.  What may hold true for a individual may not hold true for the group.  To use a analogy there are furries that like digimon, there are furries that despise digimon, there are furries that like pokemon, there are furries that despise pokemon, there are furries that like my little pony friendship is magic, there are furries that dislike that show.  The best analogy is furry is the borg of the internet communities, if a fandom has a hint of anthropomorphizing in it resistance is futile.
I've actually done quite a bit of research into this.
Also excuse the blatant sarcasm alot of posters have, some people here like drama and have been bored recently cause there hasn't been any real drama lately.
What sort of questions do you want answered, cause I could answer alot of them.

On the subject of stereotypes, contrary to the stereotype, in reality if someone *is *a zoophile we run them off like how in the old west they would run off people from town.  For example on this forum is someone posts anything saying that even semi-reveals they are we will flog the shit out of them.



HAXX said:


> From what I have seen, the GBLT community latches on to the furry community rather than vice-versa.


OH SNap!  Laureninspace, if you do cover the topic of sexuality, this is 100% true!  A old friend of mine who is gay this semester joined the fandom because he now views the fandom as a "safe place".


----------



## Laureninspace (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Laureninspace, if you do cover the topic of sexuality, this is 100% true!  A old friend of mine who is gay this semester joined the fandom because he now views the fandom as a "safe place".



I'd love to talk to your friend. Maybe he'd like to send me an email?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> OH SNap!  Laureninspace, if you do cover the topic of sexuality, this is 100% true!  A old friend of mine who is gay this semester joined the fandom because he now views the fandom as a "safe place".



He's only gay for one semester?

HE IS NOT TRYING HARD ENOUGH\


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Laureninspace said:


> I'd love to talk to your friend. Maybe he'd like to send me an email?


No no no, trust me he is the sort of person you do not want to get your facts from.  The amount of misinformation he was told could be summarized as equating the furry fandom to a utopia in which nobody is persecuted and all sorts of wrong information -_-

In reality the reason why there isn't alot of persecution based on sexual orientation in the fandom is that furries tend to group with people that are like them, so if someone is gay they are more likely to interact with other gays.  If someone is straight they are more likely to interact with other straights.  Think of it as like clichÃ©s in high school, you had to watch what you said to someone in another clichÃ© and if you stay in your clichÃ© you don't have to worry about someone picking on you.
Basically it's not the fandom is tolerant towards sexuality, it's that the individual subgroups of furry do alot of interaction between themselves and relatively little between each other in comparison.

In fact most furries aren't even aware of this, because the effect is so small person to person, and yet when you look on the large scale it is a huge factor in how the fandom functions.

The reason why this forum is different is because even though there are so many different types of furries here we don't only interact within our subgroup.


Smelge said:


> He's only gay for one semester?
> 
> HE IS NOT TRYING HARD ENOUGH\


You know what I mean.
He is gay, what I meant was I found out this semester he joined furry to find other gays.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You know what I mean.
> He is gay, what I meant was I found out this semester he joined furry to find other gays.



A lot of "straight" guys seem to admit their bi/gay selves when they get exposed to this fandom... Coincidence? I THINK NOT.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> A lot of "straight" guys seem to admit their bi/gay selves when they get exposed to this fandom... Coincidence? I THINK NOT.


Good point, which is more likely that so many people just "happen" to come out as glbt or that they migrate here because of the glbt community?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Good point, which is more likely that so many people just "happen" to come out as glbt or that they migrate here because of the glbt community?



Even with today's liberal society, very few people are truly comfortable with admitting that they're gay. They need to be exposed to a community that is willing to accept them. The furry community does just that? 

I guess in the end it's just a circular loop.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Even with today's liberal society, very few people are truly comfortable with admitting that they're gay. They need to be exposed to a community that is willing to accept them. The furry community does just that?
> 
> I guess in the end it's just a circular loop.


Didn't Alfred Kinsey say that ~10% of the population is glbt?  Nowadays only 2-3% is openly glbt.  Which is more likely that the person who revolutionized study of sexuality is wrong, or that just the majority of people who are glbt are afraid of coming out?
Even within California there are still gay teens that kill themselves because of bullying, if you could think of one state where this wouldn't happen it would be california and yet it is still a persistent problem.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

Well the Kinsey scale exists for a reason.

I don't believe any one person can be 100% gay or straight. It's because of the percentage nature of the scale though that leads to many of the situations that happen today. 

Think about it. No matter where you are on the scale, your environment as well as community still influence how you perceive yourself. Even if you're in a socially climate that accepts or at least tolerates gays, it doesn't necessarily mean that you'll be comfortable with it. (I.e what you brought up about California)


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Well the Kinsey scale exists for a reason.
> 
> I don't believe any one person can be 100% gay or straight. It's because of the percentage nature of the scale though that leads to many of the situations that happen today.
> 
> Think about it. No matter where you are on the scale, your environment as well as community still influence how you perceive yourself. Even if you're in a socially climate that accepts or at least tolerates gays, it doesn't necessarily mean that you'll be comfortable with it. (I.e what you brought up about California)


Which comes back to the furry fandom, for such a group that is persecuted such as glbt, having a place where you aren't made to feel like shit about yourself is a paradise.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 15, 2011)

She's not a real reporter if she works for a newspaper named after her favorite Animaniac.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> She's not a real reporter if she works for a newspaper named after her favorite Animaniac.


<Has nothing better to do at the moment.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 15, 2011)

Laureninspace said:


> Hello FurAffinity,
> 
> I'm Lauren, a reporter for the Daily Dot. I'm writing a story about the furry community. Mainly:
> 
> ...


I suspect you're much more likely to be a troll than a legit reporter.  Call me suspicious, but Internet forums in general are swimming with trolls, including many trolls here who pretend to be a furry just to make fun of furries.  Legit reporters would more likely seek answers from actual furries by attending a local convention or a furmeet or something akin to that.  If you are a reporter, I'd highly recommend finding a local furmeet and getting quotes from the people there.  It shouldn't be hard to find one; they exist in just about every major city (at least, in this country.)  Give it 15 minutes on Google and/or meetup.com and you'll stumble across one.

Now, to answer the above questions anyway:
1) As many here have said, there is no formal connection between the furry community and the LGBT community.  (I know you listed it GBLT, but I'm used to seeing the acronym with L listed first.)  Yes, there is a higher percentage of gay & bisexual furries than exist in the general population.  I'd love to hear a sociologist's explanation for that.  But not all furries are gay, and many straight furries like myself have nothing whatsoever to do with the LGBT community.  Just as there are many gay/bisexual people who aren't furry, there are many furries who aren't gay or bisexual.

2) The biggest incorrect assumption the media makes about furries is assuming all furries are the same way.  Not all furries are into fursuiting.  Not all fursuiters are into doing kinky things in their fursuits.  (Quite the contrary, actually; fursuits trap heat & are very hard to clean.)  Not all furries are into furry porn (tho many are.)  Not all furries are into yiff (casual sex with many partners.)  Is porn & funky sexual stuff a part of the furry community?  Of course, but how significant that part is seems to vary a LOT.  Clean art is very popular (assuming it's well done) as is explicit art.

If anything, I would say that's the one thing that really defines the furry community: the art.  We're pretty much a community of artists and art lovers, who enjoy a common theme: (mostly intelligent) anthropomorphic/feral characters.  Like any art-centered community, the people involved with that community tend to be creative-minded folk who enjoy living on the fringes of mainstream society.  So yes, there are a lot of gay & bisexual furries, furries who are into fursuiting and furries who are into yiff, but there are also many furries who want nothing to do with any of that.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Which comes back to the furry fandom, for such a group that is persecuted such as glbt, having a place where you aren't made to feel like shit about yourself is a paradise.



But then again with any online community you have to deal with trolls


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> But then again with any online community you have to deal with trolls


Do what I did, have a skull dense enough to stop a nuclear reaction cold


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Do what I did, have a skull dense enough to stop a nuclear reaction cold



Is that why our furry leader is a cochroach?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 15, 2011)

LGBT community huh? Nobody ever gives a shit about the asexual community. >:T


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> LGBT community huh? Nobody ever gives a shit about the asexual community. >:T



maybe if you guys put out


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 15, 2011)

1) Yeah, it's connected to the LGBT community; everyone is gay for that retarded Krystal character (from Starfox). "oh but men can't be 'gay' for a female character!" -They are when everyone keeps drawing dicks on her.

2) The biggest thing they get 'wrong' is not babying the furry fandom like furries expect... Because they are too uncoordinated to present themselves in a favorable way. Half the furries wave their dicks around, while the other half hides, so the media presents them as a bunch of dick-wavers, and of course, they all get mad.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> maybe if you guys put out


:C Its all about inner beauty!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Is that why our furry leader is a cochroach?


 The drama is a nuclear reaction and kage is immune to it.


barefootfoof said:


> LGBT community huh? Nobody ever gives a shit about the asexual community. >:T


I do.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> maybe if you guys put out



*horrible joke is horrid*

But the asexual community can't really complain since most people aren't targeting them as harshly (or at all/hell do most people even know what asexual means) as the LGBT community.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

What everyone likes to talk about in thsi fandom is Cock!

That's right, cocks in art.

Or just huge cocks and the things they can put them in!

This fandom cannot get enough of their dog dick!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What everyone likes to talk about in thsi fandom is Cock!
> 
> That's right, cocks in art.
> 
> ...


I think you are just wanting some drama to start so that faf isn't as slow as it has been lately.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I think you are just wanting some drama to start so that faf isn't as slow as it has been lately.



Are you complaining? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Are you complaining? :V


Actually yes, cause the users I don't like haven't been on lately cause there's not enough drama to peak their interest.  With enough time they may leave all together.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Do what I did, have a skull dense enough to stop a nuclear reaction cold



But increased density would help... or are you saying you're an airhead?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> But increased density would help... or are you saying you're an airhead?



It'll bring back a return of certain infamous trolls such as Fuzzy Alien.. we wouldn't want that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> But increased density would help... or are you saying you're an airhead?


I was talking about the island of stability.


Fenrari said:


> It'll bring back a return of certain infamous trolls such as Fuzzy Alien.. we wouldn't want that.


If we keep the drama away long enough users like that will be gone for good.  So we should try and keep drama from happening for the time being.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> It'll bring back a return of certain infamous trolls such as Fuzzy Alien.. we wouldn't want that.



A) I have no idea how your reply corresponds to my quote
B) Fuzzy Alien was just an enormous fag



CannonFodder said:


> I was talking about the island of stability.



That still doesn't make much sense. What's to say there won't be radioactive elements found there?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I was talking about the island of stability.
> 
> If we keep the drama away long enough users like that will be gone for good.  So we should try and keep drama from happening for the time being.



But that would only cause FAF to implode itself in a drama-fest comparable to world war 3


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I was talking about the island of stability.
> 
> If we keep the drama away long enough users like that will be gone for good.  So we should try and keep drama from happening for the time being.



But furries live offa drama? It's their nectar and ambrosia?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> A) I have no idea how your reply corresponds to my quote
> B) Fuzzy Alien was just an enormous fag
> That still doesn't make much sense. What's to say there won't be radioactive elements found there?


 The island of stability is elements that have yet to be created, that theoretically would be extremely stable compared to most heavy elements.  Basically if someone dumped a transuranium element into the sun, it would kill the nuclear reaction in the sun.  Imagine how lead blocks gamma radiation on steroids.  In short if we manage to make those elements, it'd go to radiation, "YOU SHALL NOT PASS!"


Crusader Mike said:


> But that would only cause FAF to implode itself in a drama-fest comparable to world war 3


FaF has been more enjoyable lately cause users like that haven't been on, jeez we actually have three fairly intelligent threads going on instead of the normal ones.


Fenrari said:


> But furries live offa drama? It's their nectar and ambrosia?


Which is why we should starve it out.

Back on topic, OP in case you haven't noticed this forum is way different from most other furry forums, so if you have any more questions just ask.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> theoretically



Quite



CannonFodder said:


> Basically if someone dumped a transuranium element into the sun, it would kill the nuclear reaction in the sun



If they had a couple quintillion tons, sure.


So is this article more about Furry or LGBTSCXKCDP?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> So is this article more about Furry or LGBTSCXKCDP?


That's what I'm wondering too, from how she painted it I guess it was going to be about furry's sexuality, now I'm guessing she is going to have to rewrite the article a bit.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2011)

Telnac said:


> I suspect you're much more likely to be a troll than a legit reporter.



I think you're off the mark here



> Legit reporters would more likely seek answers from *actual* furries by attending a local convention or a furmeet or something akin to that.



emphasis mine

I'm not getting it. "Furry" encompasses...all the furries. Internet furries, con-goers, everyone. What's the gain in not getting snippets from the internet communities - especially since the internet is so central to this fandom? If we want a good balance of viewpoints, excluding a whole bunch of people isn't going to help. The furry forum crowd is not the furry con crowd is not the FA mainsite crowd is not...

Besides, from a sexuality refuge angle, not including the internet-only crowd doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for CF. People have said the same about you and every other user that has taken a break from the forums.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Be careful what you wish for CF. People have said the same about you and every other user that has taken a break from the forums.


The difference is the users I'm thinking about are the white knights who defend anything regardless of what it is(you know the ones I'm thinking about), the particular one I'm thinking about cause there hasn't been a thread about zoophilia he hasn't shown his face in a good while.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The difference is the users I'm thinking about are the white knights who defend anything regardless of what it is(you know the ones I'm thinking about), the particular one I'm thinking about cause there hasn't been a thread about zoophilia he hasn't shown his face in a good while.


They usually only show up when that particular subject comes up anyway...so sure, let's just continue not to make those kinds of dumb threads.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> They usually only show up when that particular subject comes up anyway...so sure, let's just continue not to make those kinds of dumb threads.


My point exactly.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

@Cannonfodder. Why would you intentionally put us out there as different?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> @Cannonfodder. Why would you intentionally put us out there as different?


Wait the topic has been derailed, what?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> maybe if you guys put out


TouchÃ©. xD


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 15, 2011)

This poor reporter thinks being a furry has some sort of sociopolitical meaning.  Hahaha.  It's a collection of pedophiles, failed artists, autism-spectrum disorders, thieves, frauds, and other villains.  There is no connection to the LGBT community at all, other than the occasional commandeering of a pride parade by fully grown men in animal suits who beg for acceptance, yet fail to remedy their own pitiful, worthless lives.  Reporters have every right to look down on furries, because they are the most pedantic group of people on the face of the earth outside literal children.  There's your report.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 15, 2011)

A large portion of the fandom is made up of teenaged males.  A large proportion of teenaged males are completely swimming in hormones and hence are completely oversexed.  Said oversexed teenaged males spend countless hours drawing/writing/looking at/reading every possible kind of porn imaginable.  Said porn becomes increasingly widespread, because the art sites don't do too much to cover it up (and why should they?).  Because said porn involves animals in some way, and since sex with animals is totally taboo, suddenly it's assumed that the furry fandom is a haven for sexual deviants.  Since LGBT people are still considered sexual deviants in society, they assume the furry fandom is a haven for them too.  Lots show up, inviting more, and the LGBT population grows.  It becomes a friendly place for them, so word gets around.

That's my idea of how it works.  I don't have any clue how true it is, but hey.

So far as media misrepresentation, the only way the media ever misrepresents anybody is by taking a purely 'shock and horror!' angle and ignoring the other aspects.  Obviously, a story about some fat slob who's 45 and still lives with his parents and uses welfare money to buy stuffed animals that he sticks his cock into and never goes outside and spends most of the day dressed in a shabby old fox costume he paid $4000 for because he thinks it represents the true form of his soul is going to be a more interesting story than if you talked about, say, most of the people on these forums who just think animal-head people are cool.  And you could absolutely find material for that story in this fandom, and probably fairly easily.  But if you wanted to be fair, obviously that ain't the way to go about being fair.
Anyway, I'm saying all this stuff like I know what I'm talking about.  You're the journalist.  Use your professional judgment and write the story you think should be written.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Since LGBT people are still considered sexual deviants in society, they assume the furry fandom is a haven for them too.  Lots show up, inviting more, and the LGBT population grows.  It becomes a friendly place for them, so word gets around.


That's pretty much how it works.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 15, 2011)

Aden said:


> I think you're off the mark here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant no offense, nor was I trying to imply that Internet-only furries aren't "real" furries.  Hell, I only attend a furmeet about once every 3 months these days and I certainly still consider myself a real furry.  What I was driving at was the fact that she has no way of knowing if someone saying "Furries are all about dog dicks and gay yiff" here is an actual furry or just someone trolling a furry website for fun.  At a furmeet, she can be pretty sure everyone she talks to is a furry.

As for her being a troll or not... she did a drive-by posting in this thread and hasn't really followed up with additional posts.  Links to websites & a journalist's bio page not withstanding, that has me thinking she's not a reporter at all, but a troll just trying to start crap here.


----------



## Belluavir (Sep 15, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance of how journalism works, but isn't question 2 just a tad too leading?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 15, 2011)

Basically my view of the fandom is this: 

You know how you generally show some sort of restraint in terms of what you do/do not tell people in conversation? 

The fandom is where that restraint comes to die. 

It's easy to say that the fandom attract perverts and freaks, but think about this for a second; how do you tell if someone you've just met in real life is a pervert? Is it easy? Because right now it just takes one click of that little paw print under your name.


----------



## Conker (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's a pullquote for you:

Furries are like faggots because they are faggots.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Just because the police keep knocking on your door and asking you to give back those poor children again, doesn't make you a police officer. Neither does "helping police with their enquires".


 why are you so jealous ???


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> why are you so jealous ???



I really think you should just stop while you're...well, I wouldn't say "ahead", but you should still stop anyway.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2011)

Aden said:


> I really think you should just stop while you're...well, I wouldn't say "ahead", but you should still stop anyway.


Hey Aden, why is this thread still open anyways?
It's apparent now the OP wasn't a real reporter and just trying to rile people up.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys I think we scared her off...


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's apparent now the OP wasn't a real reporter and just trying to rile people up.



Thanks for your astounding deduction, Columbo. How did you arrive as such a conclusion?

Given the timing of the other posts, I'd assume they'll reappear in about 3/4 hours time, if at all.


----------



## Deo (Sep 16, 2011)

The fandom in and of itself has no direct connection to LGBT other than the furry community is a very tolerant and friendly group of people. The furry fandom is accepting of everything and anything and thus is a little sanctuary niche of the internet for those who feel pressure about being gay. Many furries are homosexual, and thus homosexuals trans and everything else is openly welcomed. But other than being an open, safe, and friendly fandom there is no connection between LGBT and furries. 

The media gets many things wrong about furries. The foremost being they want to treat every furry as if we were a homogeneous group of people who like exactly the same things, do exactly the same things, and hold exactly the same beliefs. The community is as diverse as any other community, we have people frmo all walks of life, with all sorts of different ideologies, and who interpret what it means to be a furry in so many different ways. The media for the sake of entertainment and money (which is understandable since they do have to make a living too) often picks out the most vocal or "nutty" individuals in the fandom and then proclaims that _all furries_ are like that one weird furry that they did an interview with or followed around with a camera. So since the most insane or deviant among us is used to exemplify our fandom as a whole the general public gets the wrong impression of furries and our fandom. The media then sees that only the most radical and bizarre among us are news worthy or capable of selling airtime/newspapers/etc so they continue to only use the strangest among our diverse group. Because the fact is that most furries are so normal, so very very normal, that writing anything about them becomes bland and boring. Who really wants to write about the lives of a group of people who like art and talk online while going about their normal jobs, raising their families, going to school, and playing the occasional videogame? The majority of furries never get acurate news because as a whole most of us are just too normal to be a shocking news story.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Aden said:


> I really think you should just stop while you're...well, I wouldn't say "ahead", but you should still stop anyway.


 i have a right to speak


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Guys I think we scared her off...


 i am actually not surprised cause this thread is full of internet trolls and spammers causing a bit of a flame war...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> i have a right to speak



And as mentioned before, we have a right to point and laugh.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> And as mentioned before, we have a right to point and laugh.


only cause you are trying to troll to make everyone annoyed..
you need to at least respect someones opinion... not to attack someone for expressing there opinion


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> only cause you are trying to troll to make everyone annoyed..
> you need to at least respect someones opinion... not to attack someone for expressing there opinion



Do you honestly believe people attack you because you are expressing your opinion, and not because they think it's stupid and/or obnoxious?


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Do you honestly believe people attack you because you are expressing your opinion, and not because they think it's stupid and/or obnoxious?


if they think its stupid and obnoxious then at least not reply to a thread.. all it would do is piss people off if some furs reply with a negative comment...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> if they think its stupid and obnoxious then at least not reply to a thread.. all it would do is piss people off if some furs reply with a negative comment...


I doubt that this so called "reporter" is even looking at this thread.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I doubt that this so called "reporter" is even looking at this thread.


 well the reporter would not cause this thread is full of drama


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay, we get it. You have an opinion, you don't like it that some people are more popular than others, some people get more attention than others because there is no possible way that someone can be more talented or active than others and gain that popularity apparently. 

Edit: nevermind


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Okay, we get it. You have an opinion, you don't like it that some people are more popular than others, some people get more attention than others because there is no possible way that someone can be more talented or active than others and gain that popularity apparently.
> 
> You are entitled to an opinion, but all opinions have a place and that place is not here. If you continue to go off topic to talk about popufurs you will be infracted. That goes for people that want to argue with him as well.


 i actually HAVE TALENT so dont go and tell me that i have no talent.. I DO ART AND ITS WHAT I DO.. you are insulting me.. i mean this is a typical squibblefox suiter attitude by you..


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 16, 2011)

I like Deo's answer at #102.  I'd also add that one of the things making the furry fandom unique is the fact that it's (at least presently) a completely self-made fandom, in the sense that there's no corporate or cultural icon the fandom revolves around.

On topic, it has no relation to LGBT issues except that the furry fandom is so culturally tolerant and accepting that LGBT furries can be (and often are) openly so within the furry fandom.



DarrylWolf said:


> She's not a real reporter if she works for a newspaper named after her favorite Animaniac.



"The Daily Princess Angelina Contessa Louisa Francesca Bananafana Bo Besca III" just doesn't quite have the same ring to it.



jansrnovic said:


> i have a right to speak



You also have the right to make a complete jackass of yourself with what you choose to say.  Please keep that in mind in choosing whether to exercise that right or not.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> i actually HAVE TALENT so dont go and tell me that i have no talent.. I DO ART AND ITS WHAT I DO.. you are insulting me.. i mean this is a typical squibblefox suiter attitude by you..


take it to PMs. I didn't say you had no talent. I said some are more talented than others and get more attention for it. the conversation here is over, if you want to continue start a new thread or PM if it's more specific.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2011)

As far as LGBT and the furry community go, I think it's just the kind of community which only people of a certain open-mindedness would get involved with. That's not to say that everyone's open-minded to everything, since there's always conflict and harsh divisions within the internet portion of the fandom, but rather that people with strong hang-ups about portions of society are probably not going to come close to being interested in such things. Therefore you have about 25% of this group which is gay, if I remember correctly, according to a major yearly furry survey.

And of course, it's not easy to represent any sort of subculture, cult following, or whatever else you can think of. Sometimes you have informative articles, which frequenters of these parts may find balanced and decent, but then that doesn't make for a very interesting read (beyond getting a slight nod of approval from furries). When the goal is entertainment, or to get a number of reads or watches, it's easy to take the fringe out of something which is already an outlier among interests.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Given the timing of the other posts, I'd assume they'll reappear in about 3/4 hours time, if at all.



OP, you let me down :c


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I said some are more talented than others and get more attention for it.


 thats the problem with furry... the fact is that the fandom is very lame at not treating anyone equal.. its always keep to this group keep to that group.. its one of those childish school playground behavour..furry is supposed to be a hobby for everyone to enjoy.. not an ultimate furry brainwash machine...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> thats the problem with furry... the fact is that the fandom is very lame at not treating anyone equal.. its always keep to this group keep to that group.. its one of those childish school playground behavour..furry is supposed to be a hobby for everyone to enjoy.. not an ultimate furry brainwash machine...



Ummm....I dont see any problem at all.  Usually people have more talent and receive more attention in the fandom accordingly, I just don't see any inequality there.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 16, 2011)

Not everyone is welcome with open arms and hugboxes...for example dog fuckers and those who are into minors (and pre-teens, yuck!). Don't scream troll unless you know it actually is and not mere opposing opinions.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Ummm....I dont see any problem at all.  Usually people have more talent and receive more attention in the fandom accordingly, I just don't see any inequality there.


kk i going to say this so dont take me seriously and thinking i am being rude or anything.. sorry in advance..

the problem is what you dont realize is you havent really woken up to what the fandom is really like.. some furries have a lot talent and they dont get any popularity over it which it seems unfair

a good friend of mine which is an artist and shes been in the fandom for 6 years... she tried hard to be popular but no one took notice of her work and not care... its very frusterating on how the fandom treats some individuals with a talent while the others get the attention more over there talent and get popular... some talented furries miss out which is pretty harsh /:


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> kk i going to say this so dont take me seriously and thinking i am being rude or anything.. sorry in advance..
> 
> the problem is what you dont realize is you havent really woken up to what the fandom is really like.. some furries have a lot talent and they dont get any popularity over it which it seems unfair
> 
> a good friend of mine which is an artist and shes been in the fandom for 6 years... she tried hard to be popular but no one took notice of her work and not care... its very frusterating on how the fandom treats some individuals with a talent while the others get the attention more over there talent and get popular... some talented furries miss out which is pretty harsh /:



That doesn't seem different than most things. There are great singers that never get discovered. Authors that, even when they are published, don't get a lot of attention. Some people are just more active and marketable than others. Being popular doesn't seem to be a good meter for interaction in the fandom. I'm not popular at all, but I have the friends I interact with and some fans. If the end result that you want is to be popular, rather than simply enjoy yourself with what you do, then chances are you will be disappointed.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 16, 2011)

So everyone calls a poster a troll because she wants to ask some questions about the furry fandom

but then some creep walks in here to stirs shit up and not one person accuses him of being a troll?


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> That doesn't seem different than most things. There are great singers that never get discovered. Authors that, even when they are published, don't get a lot of attention. Some people are just more active and marketable than others. Being popular doesn't seem to be a good meter for interaction in the fandom. I'm not popular at all, but I have the friends I interact with and some fans. If the end result that you want is to be popular, rather than simply enjoy yourself with what you do, then chances are you will be disappointed.


 well i been studying the fandom very closely inside the mind of furries in general,, furries seem to behave the same as school and actually i find that interesting on how the fandom works... most of the time i enjoy myself so really i aint disapointed of not being popular... i just seem to be very obsessed about the furry mind in the fandom


----------



## Lobar (Sep 16, 2011)

While I can see that pretending to be a reporter would be a very easy (and obvious) way to troll, it's not like just anyone can simply register an email address at a news site's domain.  Has anyone even tried emailing the address given in the OP and seeing if they get a response?

Really, guys.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Lobar said:


> While I can see that pretending to be a reporter would be a very easy (and obvious) way to troll, it's not like just anyone can simply register an email address at a news site's domain.  Has anyone even tried emailing the address given in the OP and seeing if they get a response?
> 
> Really, guys.


yea i tried but i did not get a reply yet... but i still think its deffinatly a reporter


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 16, 2011)

Lobar said:


> While I can see that pretending to be a reporter would be a very easy (and obvious) way to troll, it's not like just anyone can simply register an email address at a news site's domain.  Has anyone even tried emailing the address given in the OP and seeing if they get a response?
> 
> Really, guys.



It took a bit of hunting, since she used a different address for registration here, but I found out that OP is not misrepresenting her identity.  The only reason OP here wouldn't be the real McCoy is if her registration email account was broken into.  Edit: Followed up with a phone call to Daily Dot's admin department, and they know who she is.

Now whether she's genuinely conducting investigative journalism or just trolling remains to be seen.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't really understand why people are positive it's a troll. This wasn't even a post and run. She didn't address everything, but she did post again replying to specific posts and not really doing anymore to insight drama than just showing up. 
Looking at the website this sort of thing seems like it would go along with the kind of articles on the site...so what's the reasoning behind the "troll" comments?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think she's a troll, but after the furry documentary casting call thing, there's that little worry sticking in the back of my mind.  [FNN link]


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2011)

^*edit*

Can someone please send a email to her telling her to give it up already.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ^*edit*
> 
> Can someone please send a email to her telling her to give it up already.



Why not you? the Email is right there, you have the issue, you think it is pointless.



ArielMT said:


> I don't think she's a troll, but after the furry documentary casting call thing, there's that little worry sticking in the back of my mind.  [FNN link]


Yeah. I think it should be taken with a grain of salt. I'm not sure I'd give an interview, but there's nothing here that strikes me as someone deliberately trolling or wanting to write something incredibly nasty.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Why not you? the Email is right there, you have the issue, you think it is pointless.


Righto


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 16, 2011)

Despite what you think, we aren't about sex. Here's a quote from one of our members: 

        "It's been a long seven years...
        For the seven years since that terrible day, Alessa has been kept
        alive, sufferring a fate worse than death. Alessa has been trapped
        in an endless nightmare, from which she never awakens.

        "He" has been nurtured by that nightmare. Waiting for the day to
        be born. That day has finally come.

        The time is nigh. Everyone will be released from pain and
        sufferring. Our salvation is at hand. This is the day of
        reckoning. When all our sorrows will be washed away. When we
        return to the true paradise! My daughter will be the mother of God!"

See? No sex here. Just loving, religious mothers. :V


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2011)

*jansrnovic*: this is the second thread I've seen in the last two minutes that you have severely derailed. Keep it up and you get a temp ban. Last warning.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't really understand why people are positive it's a troll. This wasn't even a post and run. She didn't address everything, but she did post again replying to specific posts and not really doing anymore to insight drama than just showing up.
> Looking at the website this sort of thing seems like it would go along with the kind of articles on the site...so what's the reasoning behind the "troll" comments?



HELP

IM BEING REPRESSED


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't really understand why people are positive it's a troll. This wasn't even a post and run. She didn't address everything, but she did post again replying to specific posts and not really doing anymore to insight drama than just showing up.
> Looking at the website this sort of thing seems like it would go along with the kind of articles on the site...so what's the reasoning behind the "troll" comments?



Hell, if I were this person I would have abandoned this thread long ago. I mean, it's not exactly going smoothly.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't really understand why people are positive it's a troll. This wasn't even a post and run. She didn't address everything, but she did post again replying to specific posts and not really doing anymore to insight drama than just showing up.
> Looking at the website this sort of thing seems like it would go along with the kind of articles on the site...so what's the reasoning behind the "troll" comments?



Because furries have this phobia about the media. :V

I doubt it is, giving what she had provided and the person did post.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because furries have this phobia about the media. :V



I don't find it at all surprising.

To the media, sensationalism gets readers and sells their rags. Time and time again, furry manages to easily produce the drama and stupidity that makes great articles.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 17, 2011)

I actually think it's pretty cool someone's doing an article like this about furries.  Sucks that everyone's so negative about it, though.
To OP: 
I haven't really seen a lot of furry-related stuff in the media about furries, so I can't really say.  With the exception of that CSI episode, of course.  Wow, that hurt.
And from the outside looking in, it would seem that furry = LGTB, but I know quite a few straight furs, so they're not really interconnected at all.  Just a coincidence.
Thanks again, that's really cool of you.  


Lunar Helix
Age: 19
Occupation: Deli clerk
Location: Kentucky


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2011)

Laureninspace said:


> As to your second piece of advice, I'm looking for personal stories, not numbers.



I really hope you're not lying.

I'd just like to back up the others' statements, that the furry fandom is indeed more accepting of the LGBT community, and as such we have a higher percentage of alternative sexual orientations than the global average. That much is proven in polls.

For media representation, I'm sure you're aware that much of the media loves to sensationalize and over-exaggerate. They find the worst and market on that. It's been done to the furry fandom. We are fans of anthropomorphism in the same way that Trekkies are fans of their sci-fi series. The fandom itself cannot be described by the actions of few individuals. Most get the impression that the fandom is comprised of sexual deviants who like to have sex in fursuit. To rebuke this, I know of a poll that claimed about 10% of the patrons of Anthrocon, the largest furry convention in the world based on number, actually wear fursuits. Convention-goers are generally the most die-hard fans, so it's reasonable to assume that possibly 5-7% own and wear fursuits. Almost everyone of those people do it for the fun. Not many furries would like to ruin possibly thousands of dollars worth of costume. Honestly, I've never, ever come across visual depictions or descriptions thereof referencing actual, real sex involving fursuits.

[name withdrawn]
Age: 17
Occupation: Computer Repair Technician
Location: Pennsylvania


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 18, 2011)

It's impossible to get a real idea of this community though. Due to it's world wide appeal, very loose definition, shadowy fanbase and potential to be anywhere from G to XXX rated, a writer would have a bitch of a time even scratching the surface of "Furry."


----------



## ~Kenai (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow... Really?
Well for one, if it is a reporter, shame on you and you're a bad person for right ahead jumping into a thread, but of course, someone will jump at the oppotunity to go "LOOK, I'M ON TV/RADIO", which is rather depressing.

And if it's a troll, Kudos for making people go mental with drama again on a furry forum, as it happens everyday anyway.

To be honest, if someone intelligent were to talk to the media about the furry fandom, then I could see minimal inpact, but we all know the media is corrupt nowadays and only try and get the "So it's all about sex" reply out of people. Alas, they usually get that anyway because it's the idiots that decide to go on TV and interview about this...

So in short...

1) Go away.

2) Go away.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2011)

IN TODAY'S NEWS:  People in this weird scene called "furries" care WAY too much about what other people think of them.  Most of them are into weird sex shit judging from their FA account and the art they favorite, but insist they aren't into this "for the porn" but rather for the intellectual stimulation they get from analyzing animal genetailia.

Why can't people have NORMAL hobbies, anymore?


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Sep 18, 2011)

Well... LGBT is related in the sense that "they are us but we aren't them" way, if you get what I mean. In my veiws the fandom is _very_ liberal and accepting of nearly everyone, so they join knowing it is an accepting place and/or they are a furry themselves.

Furry is commonly defined as people who are are fans of athropomorphic art, movies, books and vidio games. There are "rings" of the fandom, such as fursuiters, artist, con-goers, the fetishes and the regular Joe Shmoes. Many (generalization, don't know exact numbers of anything) belong to multiple rings. There is negative a respons to people who take it _too_ seriously, it is a hobby not a lifestyle.

As for media missrepresentation, I was never around for any scandle or that CSI episode. But it seems to be a case of "who ever screams the loudest gets more coverage" deal, the perception people have is mostlikely based off of the "lifestlye" furries. The majority of the fandom frowns upon them for a reason.

Name: Lightning (or Light)
Age: 18 (if you think I'm being truthful)
Occupation: Student
Location: Pheonix, Az

Catch me at lightfox99@gmail.com if you need anything.
(this is bound to be typo filled, my appologies. Its late and I'm doing this from my phone)


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 18, 2011)

Ricky said:


> IN TODAY'S NEWS:  People in this weird scene called "furries" care WAY too much about what other people think of them.  Most of them are into weird sex shit judging from their FA account and the art they favorite, but insist they aren't into this "for the porn" but rather for the intellectual stimulation they get from analyzing animal genetailia.
> 
> Why can't people have NORMAL hobbies, anymore?



Seriously guys, when someone asks you a question about furries and you get as defensive as you did in this thread, it makes you seem A LOT more suspicious

Cool the fuck down and be polite to her, there's no reason to froth at the mouth because someone wants to know what your interest is all about


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 18, 2011)

This person at least seems mildly tolerable. I'll go ahead.

1) There is a large group of LGBT and a relative lack of homophobes, but in my opinion that doesn't make us a connected group with the actual movement. We don't consistently assist such a group. I myself am bisexual, but I hold no stance with things such as the GSA. If i misinterpreted that which you were asking, i apologize.

2) The media is simply taking insight into a hobby. With any hobby you can only really pull out the crazies. Hobbyists are the normal people in the fandom who live daily lives and have no conceptions of life that are truly that different from non-furries. The media takes out the wrong images with that. The fandom is just an interest, like being a metalhead or interested in history or art or blah blah etc etc. Just like a daily thing no one would really take note of without a second glance. Yes, people do look at enjoy the porn, and yeah we somehow ended up being one of the most fetishy groups, but there are also furries who are completely against furry porn aka yiff. There's been several groups against the likes. But the majority of any group like that will have a pornographic side. Yes, people do take it too far, but it's basically just that the fandom is large enough to have several independent types of "furries." I'm a hobbyist myself, and i find that a majority of people who are a furry have a similar view. Indulge in some of the art work (non-porn and/or fetish mind you), probably not think about it that much, maybe get some furry clothing or even a suit, go to a convention (that may be more for the older hobbyists, i have never been to the likes of such and probably won't be for a while), and just basically live life with an additional point of interest. The media imo just focuses too much on the weirdness, which is just as usual a given for a fandom this large.

Name: [anonymous]
Age: 15
Occupation: Unemployed other than the consideration of band and volunteer work.
Location: Michigan

P.S. To all the current users, I have seriously considered using the furry fandom as a point of writing for an essay, and needed to source some opinions,  but didn't go through with it. I've been here long enough to be recognized as not a spambot. If i had posted a thread asking for opinions, would i have been flamed for it like the majority of users?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 18, 2011)

She didn't even have to respond to anyone's comments and she could get a good story out of this thread.  'Self-loathing, fear, and mistrust rampant in the furry fandom'.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 18, 2011)

Name: DinosaurDammit or DD, I prefer either. 
Age: 21
Occupation: Stay at home mom/ artist when people but stuff :/
Location: Tucson arizona

Dinosaurdammit@gmx.com

LGBT (which honestly makes me think of a BLT sandwich) is wide spread and affects a host of hobbies. I do not me affect in a bad way. I just mean that there are all sorts of people in this fandom and other fandoms non furry related, everyone in a mass hobby is going to come from a different walk of life. The furry hobby embraces creativity and being yourself. Being yourself does not mean you ARE an animal person in a people body but you like a wide spectrum of different arts. I don't see many trans furs but a lot of gay and lesbian as well as straight. IICR gays/lesbians actually are out numberd a lot by straights.


----------



## Conker (Sep 18, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> P.S. To all the current users, I have seriously considered using the furry fandom as a point of writing for an essay, and needed to source some opinions,  but didn't go through with it. I've been here long enough to be recognized as not a spambot. If i had posted a thread asking for opinions, would i have been flamed for it like the majority of users?


Depends on how you came off and what you asked, I'd guess.

There have been plenty of users over the years asking questions for essays, but none of them have ever posted their finished essay. That always bothers me the most, I think.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 18, 2011)

Conker said:


> There have been plenty of users over the years asking questions for essays, but none of them have ever posted their finished essay. That always bothers me the most, I think.



I'm afraid if i ever use you guys, I will only be able to supply the grade and a summary. We use turnitin for essays, and it searches the internet to find instances of plagiarism, there would have to be like a huge delay of the actual result. I can try though if i ever go through with such an endeavor.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 18, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I'm afraid if i ever use you guys, I will only be able to supply the grade and a summary. We use turnitin for essays, and it searches the internet to find instances of plagiarism, there would have to be like a huge delay of the actual result. I can try though if i ever go through with such an endeavor.


If that happens I'd log in and show the person I wrote it and was looking for critique


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I'm afraid if i ever use you guys, I will only be able to supply the grade and a summary. We use turnitin for essays, and it searches the internet to find instances of plagiarism, there would have to be like a huge delay of the actual result. I can try though if i ever go through with such an endeavor.



Why not just upload it as a text file to dropbox or something and then link it


----------

